# Linux beats Win11 in performance tests



## Irwin (Oct 30, 2021)

The geometric mean for all 44 tests showed Linux clearly in front of Windows 11 for this current-generation Intel platform. Ubuntu / Arch / Fedora were about 11% faster overall than Windows 11 Pro on this system. Meanwhile, Clear Linux was about 18% faster than Windows 11 and enjoyed about 5% better performance overall than the other Linux distributions.
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=11900k-windows11-clear&num=1

They were running the tests on an Intel Core i9 system.


----------



## bodumene (Nov 10, 2021)

Irwin,

Thanks for the information and link.  I am running Ubuntu and Win 10, dual boot, and I much prefer Linux. It is good to know there isn't any great reason to go to Win 11. It seems so much easier, even though I have been running Microsoft operating systems since DOS! 

I still run Windows 95 and 98 on old laptops, because some of my old programs won't run on Win 7 and beyond.  I do run some _really_ old programs in DOSBOX on my Linux machine. Slow, but still essential.

Incidentally, I am in Colorado also!

Bodumene


----------



## Don M. (Nov 10, 2021)

My computer runs great, but MS says it isn't compatible with W11.  There may be some features I can download to make it compatible, and I will look into that as cold weather/stay indoors season arrives.  If that doesn't work, I'll just stay with W10, and maybe consider moving over to Linux.

  If MS thinks I need to spend hundreds of dollars on a new computer, just to get W11, they can go fly a kite.


----------



## bodumene (Nov 10, 2021)

Don,

I think I was in the same boat as you a while back, which is why I ended up switching to Linux.  I was running XP at the time, and I saw no need to buy a new computer.  So I ended up going to Ubuntu.  I set it up for a dual boot, so that I could also run my Windows programs if I had to.  But I found almost nothing, except a few very specialized programs, that didn't have equal or better open-source programs that would run on Linux.  And now, so much is done in the cloud anyway.

I found Linux extremely easy and intuitive to transition to.   I did buy an elementary Ubuntu book at the level of Dummies books, plus you can google anything you want to do and there's plenty of help available for free on the internet.

I think you can try Ubuntu without having to install it to see if you like it, at least you used to be able to from a CD or DVD, which you can download and burn I believe.

B.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 10, 2021)

bodumene said:


> Irwin,
> 
> Thanks for the information and link.  I am running Ubuntu and Win 10, dual boot, and I much prefer Linux. It is good to know there isn't any great reason to go to Win 11. It seems so much easier, even though I have been running Microsoft operating systems since DOS!
> 
> ...


Hey, Bodumene! Welcome to SF!

Just out of curiosity, what programs are you running on Windows 95 and 98? Old games?


----------



## bodumene (Nov 10, 2021)

Thanks Irwin.  I actually joined this forum several years ago, but I haven't been active on it for a long time.  Just started looking at it again.

I have a whole bunch of digital imaging programs like Corel Photopaint, Bryce, Amorphium, Painter, Sketchup, TurboCad, plus miscellaneous stuff like MS Flight Simulator and other "games".  None of these seem to run on the latest versions of Windows, even in compatibility mode.  I also had computerized my wife's business back in the '90's using programs available at that time that run under DOS 6, including programs I wrote myself.  In addition, I used Office 97, Publisher, and other similar programs of that era.  Like Don, I did not feel like "upgrading" a perfectly good business system that I had worked very hard to create just because Bill Gates and Company needed another billion dollars.

As an aside, and totally off topic -- and I don't really want to start a discussion of this -- but since you are in Denver, I will say that I still can't understand how the Broncos could beat the Cowboys....


----------

